

The Hacker's Browser. - superasn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb/details

======
EvilTerran
Similarly, there's Pentadactyl for Firefox:

<http://5digits.org/pentadactyl/>

